# New Project BayMaster Scooter



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I had to start another one 15ft 1987 Scooter with 55 yammy


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

That was a short lived break!lol....nice find.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats gonna be a nice one.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Now this i want to follow

where on earth do you find these things dude lol....


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow Awesome find!..........Have fun!


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I owned one in 89'. It was an 88 model, 16' with a 90hp Johnson. Great little boat. Ran skinny and I put alot of fish in it. Sold it and got another boat with sides. But for the back lakes it was a good one. Keep us posted on your progress.

Pods


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Well its home and not to bad just one spot on the hull on the bow that needs a little gelcoat touch up. Danny came over and we got a quick plane of attack on it I have to go to TN in the morning and pick up a Carver but will be back tue and start taking it apart His idea is raise the front up a little were the roll is and make a small deck might be about 6-8 inches would give ya room for life jackets and ropes but thats it and would make so u can walk the hole front so u dont waist that 1.5 or so were it rolls up pvc under the floor for a cable chase instead of on the deck like it is no new foam in it . I would guess most use this size boat as a wader throwing plastics? I will put in a new console dont know if I will go bigger or smaller? I will get going on it next week


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing the progress.. These are always fun to follow!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Para you are the man my friend! My buddy has one of the exact same boats in his shed with the deck ripped out and no motor. What do you think it would cost to put a new deck on one? I'm not the handiest guy around when it comes to this kind of stuff and liked your idea of the box on the front.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Thats going to be a nice rig.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Ty, all that fun and still get paid! Man, you got it figgered out! Tried to call you about decal placement, may drag the Shoalwater to Conroe and let you look at it. Need to talk about a trailer. Jay


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Ty, all that fun and still get paid! Man, you got it figgered out! Tried to call you about decal placement, may drag the Shoalwater to Conroe and let you look at it. Need to talk about a trailer. Jay


I called u right back and got your VM sorry I missed ya.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

well it is all stripped down and if u saw it on the boat it is for sale :doowapstaIm not going to use anything I took off so if u think u need it let me know. It had a CMC power tilt and a Rapid Jack manual jack plate.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Para,
Did I understand you aren't keeping anything off of the boat? I might be interested in the jackplate, and are you also getting rid of that motor?
RF


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

yes it is a manual plate and a CMC power tilt will most likely let the trim plate go with the engine since it dose not have tilt and trim


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I've seen those before, but just to make sure I'm getting it right...
It's the one where it's a setback plate and the plate serves as trim/tilt? How is the compression on the motor and is it in decent shape?
Would love to see some pics if you get some time.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

They got the deck off and working on the new floor and transom I had a pair of beams laying around so we thru a alum trailer together for it.


----------



## probly.out.fishing (May 20, 2010)

nice, i looked at this rig! it was in calallen right?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

DOnt know it was on ebay. I had my helper go get it


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Para, why are you replacing the foam? Was it wet or were you just looking to clean it up?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

it was wet the deck had been leaking for a long time


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

update the deck and transom are in


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

here ya go a little up date


----------



## fisher_dude (Oct 8, 2007)

Ya'll doing nice work but I have a question about when you cut the floor out there is about two inches of floor left that stays attached to the sides is there a reason for this. I want to do a floor replacement on our boat and thought that you would want to remove all of old floor. Thanks


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

fisher_dude said:


> Ya'll doing nice work but I have a question about when you cut the floor out there is about two inches of floor left that stays attached to the sides is there a reason for this. I want to do a floor replacement on our boat and thought that you would want to remove all of old floor. Thanks


Thats so you have an are to re-glass the new floor to.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thats so you have an are to re-glass the new floor to.


DING DING WINNER WINNER CHICKED DINNER  Sorry couldnt help it that is correct.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Heres another skiff project with a new trailer if ay one wants to tackle it. The console and cooler seat are included it had the deck replaced with nidacore but didnt do the best glass job.


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ding
You have mail.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

slooooooooow


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

pic it up in the morning


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Paragod,*

really like your box ideal, and it looks like it came out great. One question, when you had the deck off it looked like one could create some storage in the center, but it doesn't appear you did. Did you not want to or were there other uses of the space or voids, other than floatation of course? Maybe there is a minimal amount of floatation you have to use? Excuse me for being too curious.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

almost done got a cooler seat going and a front cooler rack and that will be about it Oh and put in a pair of wedges this transom has no negative trim at all


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

for sale !


----------

